# dos 6.22 install from cd



## sman26 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello,

I've got DOS 6.22 placed on a bootable cd. I've fdisked, created a partition of 2GB and formatted the C: drive. I then run setup.bat off the bootable disc. It begins the install process just fine and runs through the insert disk1 insert disk2 and insert disk3 steps. The STEPUP folder is created on the C: drive but at the end of the process of the DOS extraction I am prompted with:
"MakeSys has determined that your startup hard disk is drive C. Is that correct?" I hit Y.
Then is says "MakeSys is making temporary copies of your system files...
Copying file: C:\IO.SYS
Fatal error: Cannot read file.
The MakeSys utility could not be complete."

Any ideas on why this part is happening?
Thank you for any assistance.

sman


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

DOS has been a while, so nio guarantee that the next sugegstion would work.

I suppose that you can boot up from the cd and get a DOS environment. After formatting the C: drive, use SYS C: to make the C: drive bootable. 

Sys is used to copy the system files from one drive to another drive, allowing that drive to be bootable.

When running sys, the below files will be copied.
command.com
io.sys
msdos.sys
drvspace.bin


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

If you have *setup.bat* and it's creating a *Stepup* folder, what you have is the MS-DOS 6.22 Step-up files. This requires you to already have MS-DOS 6.X installed. It only upgrades a previous version, it won't install MS-DOS 6.22.
An MS-DOS 6.X install will use *setup.exe*, not *setup.bat*.


----------

